# ابعثوا لي بامهات الكتب في تخصصاصتكم و كل ما هو جديد و مفيد و انا اترجمها على الفور



## نافذة على العالم (15 مايو 2008)

أخواني و اخواتي السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة 

كما عنوان الموضوع يقول بكل اختصار فمن لديه الرغبة في تقديم ما لديه ما عليه الا ارساله الي و انا اقوم بالترجمة و التعريب لخدمة شباب الامة وتاسيسا للنهضةالصناعية في كافة المجالات الهندسية و كافة العلوم التطبيقية

و تفضلوا بقبول خالص الشكر و الامتنان 

اخوكم في الله 
​


----------



## يحي الحربي (16 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على الدعوة المخلصة
وارى ان تبدا بما حوته المكتبة الهندسية في هذا الملتقى من امهات الكتب في كل الحقول والتخصصات العلمية تقريبا
ولك الاجر والثواب ان شاء الله، ودعوات مخلصة من الزملاء والزميلات


----------



## نافذة على العالم (16 مايو 2008)

حياكم الله اخي الحربي و اشكركم على توقفكم العطر نعم اخي لقد بدات في ذلك و اريد انا ابلغ الاخوة الاعضاء حتى يتسنى لنا الوصول الى كل تخصص و كتبه الاساسية و كل ما هو جديد و مفيد لكل تخصص حتى تكتمل اساسيات كل تخصص في هذه العلوم و يكون المامنا مكتملا و شاملا 

اشكركم و دمتم بحفظ الله


----------



## عقبة قول (27 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي 
لكن اريد معرفة طريقة ارسال الكتب اليك


----------



## anterabdelgabar (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
أرجو التثبيت


----------



## محمد اقصو (11 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوان
انا مهندس عربي اعمل في شركة تركية في تركيا مختصة بتصميم وانشاء السدود واحتاج الى كتاب باللغة العربية يشرح فيه طريقة تصميم وبناء السدود يعني مثلا كتاب موجود بالانكليزي احتاج الى هذا الكتاب بالعربي لو سمحتم والكتاب design of dams او اي كتاب اخر في هذا المجال مع شكري وتقديري لكم


----------



## مهاجر (12 يوليو 2008)

*شكر لكم وتقدير ..*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسف على تأخري في الرد على هذا الموضوع المهم ... 

أخي ابراهيم شكراً لك وجزاك الله خير على عرضك الذي أثلج صدري ونشكر لك هذه المساهمة الفعالة بتعريب امهات الكتب الهندسية ... 

كنا طرحنا موضوع لمن لديهم قدرة في المساهمة في مثل هذا الجهد نتمنى ان تتشرف وتشارك معنا في هذا الرابط:
دعوة للمشاركة من كل صاحب علم مع مقدرة في اللغة الأنجليزية 

أخي نحن على اتم الإستعداد للمساهمة في ما تراه مناسباً لتحقيق هذا الهدف ونرحب بك وبمن معك في المشاركة في الملتقى ....

جزاك الله خير وأنتظر ردك

اخوك
ابو محمد 



نافذة على العالم قال:


> أخواني و اخواتي السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
> 
> كما عنوان الموضوع يقول بكل اختصار فمن لديه الرغبة في تقديم ما لديه ما عليه الا ارساله الي و انا اقوم بالترجمة و التعريب لخدمة شباب الامة وتاسيسا للنهضةالصناعية في كافة المجالات الهندسية و كافة العلوم التطبيقية
> 
> ...


----------



## عاشق الروح (26 يوليو 2008)

*وفقك الله اخي ولنبداء فورا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته​
جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك فيما اوكلت الي نفسك من عمل اظنه شاق عليك ويحتاج الي مجهود جبار

بارك الله لك في وقتك ووفقك للاستمرار علي الدرب 

اخي هذا احد الكتب التي اعتبره صعب اللغة الي حد ما

واذا استطعت ترجمته فانك :19:
ستوفر علي وعلي اخواني في قسم التكييف الكثيييييييييير من الجهد والوقت

وفقك الله واعانك 

http://rapidshare.com/files/3908134/Handbook_of_Heating__Ventilation__and_Air_Conditioning.rar

وفي انتظار نتائج مجهوداتك الجبارة


----------



## رشيد التونسي (21 أغسطس 2008)

في الحقيقة أنا أشكر لك هذه المبادرة و أرجو من الله أن يثبتك.
و لكني أتساءل إن كنت ستقوم بنشر الكتب أم لا


----------



## إبن العرب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

اريد ها الكتب وتكون مترجمه بالعربي اذا امكن
1-petroleum Refining Technology 
2-Mechanical Engineering Science
3-The Study Skills Handbook


----------



## إبن العرب (9 سبتمبر 2008)

ننتظر ردك يا مبدع


----------



## هاني الطالب (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*أمحو ذنوبك في خلال دقيقتين*
أخي الحبيب في الأخير أتمنى أن تدعوا لي ولوالدي بكل ما هو خير
وان تدعوا لي بالتوفيق في دنيتي وآخرتي و في دراستي
ولـ صاحب الفكرة جزاه الله ألف خير
ووفق الله ناشرها وقارئها وأدخلهم فسيح جناته
اخوكم في الله 
ابو محمد

*لتكسب الأجر بأذن الله أخي الحبيب أرسل لمن تحب الرابط التالي أو ضعه في توقيعك في المنتديات*
http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm​


----------



## إسلام علي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله تخيل أجرك والله سيكون ضخم بإذن الله 
اخوية الكريم عندي مجموعة برامج تعليمية على شكل فلاشات إستعراضية مبرمجة صممتها جامعة غربية وأود تعريبها وتوزيعها على الطلبة بالكليات مجاناً 
مع العلم ان هذه البرامج رفيعة المستوي وستنفع الطلبة غاية النفع 
أرجو ردك


----------



## ابو امة الرحمن (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن ترجمة لهذا الكتاب وجزاك الله خيرا
http://www.filestube.com/043318e69fbdbd9c03e9/go.h tml


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (27 سبتمبر 2008)

فكره حلوه بس احكى موقف فى السودان حاصل
مجموعه من الصينيين ارادوا تجليد 15 سرير اتفق معهم العامل ب10 لكل واعطوه 12 لواحد فقط وجلسوا ينظرون ما ان انتهى حتى اجتمعوا سويا وانهوا جميع الاسره فى دقائق معلومه بنفس الطريقه السودانيه
المعنى ان يشارك الجميع فى العمل كمجموعات


----------



## mori22 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خوجلي ابوسيف (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا اكتر من امثالك هكذا تبني الامم


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 ديسمبر 2008)

Art of Building in Yemen

هذا هو أهم مرجع عن عمارة اليمن ألف حتى الآن (حيث وجميع من الف اوبحث عن العماره اليمنيه يرجع اليه) 

للأسف لا توجد منه نسخه مترجمه الى العربية مع أنه ترجم من الإيطالية الى الإنجليزية والألمانية والفرنسية والروسية وغيرها لأهميته ... وحتى اخواننا الباحثون اليمنيون مع اخذهم الكثير منه لم ينبري أحدهم لترجمته . بل ان الكثير من المهندسين المعماريين لم يسمعوابه.


----------



## صناعي1 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

لم نر اي ترجمة لأي من الكتب، لعل المانع خير


----------



## أحمد الكيم (5 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي الفاضل علي هذه الفكرة الجريئة والتي جئت بها في وقتها..
وعندي لك طلب وهو ترجمة لكتاب تكرير النفط والذي طلبه أبن العرب أخي في المنتدي........
ودمت لهذا المنتدي عضوا فعالا....


----------

